# FIFA 07 - Mods & Patches (Sammelthread)



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe Community!

Da es FIFA 07 mittlerweile schon seit ein paar Tagen gibt hat es auch nicht lange gedauert, bis die ersten Patches erschienen sind. Diesen Thread hier eröffne ich um diese und die zukünftig erscheinenden Patches für FIFA 07 vorzustellen. Wer also einen Patch oder Mod kennt, der noch nicht genannt wurde kann diesen gerne hier hinzufügen.



Ich mach dann auch gleich mal den Anfang:



> ---------------------*Entferne Filtereffekte Patch*--------------------------------
> 
> In FIFA 07 gibt es übertriebene Filtereffekte, die bei Cinematic-Animationen (Torjubel, Einlaufssequenz) und sowie in Wiederholungen zu sehen sind.
> 
> ...





> ---------------------*FIFA 07 Performance Tuning*-----------------------------
> 
> Es gibt massig Beschwerden von Usern, die trotz High-End Systemen massive Ruckel Probleme mit FIFA 07 haben. Dieser Download, das FIFA 07 Performance Tuning behebt diese Probleme.
> 
> ...





> -------------------------*FIFA 07 Player Editor*------------------------------------
> 
> Ab jetzt gibt es den ersten FIFA 07 Player Editor. Dieses kleine Tool von _Víctor Marcao_ ermöglicht euch folgendes zu ändern:
> 
> ...





> -------------------------*Kit Raptor 2GK (FIFA 07) v1.0*--------------------------
> 
> Diese Version enthaelt bereits das Dressing Room Cinema, jetzt noch einmal verbessert, mit 10 neuen Kameras und einer Preview Funktion für neue Faces. Die Import-Funktion für Trikots wurde im Vergleich zu vorherigen Versionen stark verbessert und ihr könnt nun 768x768 (2GK) Trikots in Euer FIFA 07 importieren.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.fifa4fans.de/downloads/onelink.php?showid=338


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2006)

> ---------------------------*HSV Kitpack 2007*-----------------------------------------
> 
> In diesem Kitpack sind folgende 5 Kits enthalten:
> -Home
> ...





> ----------------------------*Arsenal London Trikots*--------------------------------
> 
> Dieses Paket enthält die aktuellen Arsenal FC Trikots für FIFA 07.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.gfo2007.de/index.php?nav=downloads/category&categoryID=5





> --------------------------*FIFA 07 Unlocker*------------------------------------------
> 
> Der FIFA 07 Unlocker verschafft Euch eine unbegrenzte Anzahl an Punkten für Euer Profil und schaltet allen Extra-Stuff, Überraschungen und Extra-Herausforderungen in FIFA 07 frei. Ihr müsst nicht noch einmal ein neues Profil anlegen oder restarten. Es geht alles reibungslos über.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.gfo2007.de/index.php?nav=downloads/details&infoID=36


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2006)

> ---------------------------*Career Patch 07*-----------------------------------------
> 
> Ermöglicht das Spielen des FIFA 07 Manager Modes mit einem Freund, der entweder im gegnerischen Team oder in gleichen Team spielt. Außerdem ist es nun auch möglich, Spiele im Manager Modus zu wiederholen - wobei dies eher die Spannung aus dem Spiel nimmt.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.fifax.net/downloads/1477/





> --------------------------*FC Bayern 2GK Trikot Paket*-------------------------
> 
> Enthalten sind diese 11 Trikots:
> 
> ...





> ---------------------------*Juventus Turin Kitpack 2007*--------------------------
> 
> In diesem Kitpack sind folgende 5 Kits enthalten:
> -Home
> ...





> ---------------------------*WideCam Patch*---------------------------------------
> 
> Für FIFA 07 könnt ihr Euch jetzt eine schöne neue Kameraperspektive runterladen. Die WideCam gibt Euch noch einen besseren Überblick über das Spielgeschehen mit Weitwinkel. Viel Spaß!
> 
> *Download*: http://www.gfo2007.de/index.php?nav=downloads/category&categoryID=15





> ---------------------------*Neue Rasenbeläge v1.0*-----------------------------
> 
> Dies ist die erste Version von MoXob's neuen Rasenbelägen für FIFA 07 - wirklich sehr empfehlenswert.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.gfo2007.de/index.php?nav=downloads/details&infoID=40


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2006)

> ----------------------------*Juve Trikots*---------------------------------------------
> 
> Darin enthalten ist das Heimtrikot, Auswärtstrikot sowie 3 verschiedene Torwarttrikots.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.gfo2007.de/index.php?nav=news/details&id=77





> ----------------------------*ManU Trikots*------------------------------------------
> 
> Erstellt wurde das Pack von _Lancer_ und es enthält:
> 
> ...





> ---------------------------*Karlsruhe Kitpack*------------------------------------
> 
> Enthält:
> - das weiße Heimtrikot
> ...





> -------------------------*AC Parma 06/07 Trikots*-----------------------------
> 
> Die aktuellen 06/07 Trikots des italienischen Clubs AC Parma für Euer FIFA 07!
> 
> *Download*: http://www.gfo2007.de/index.php?nav=downloads/details&infoID=47





> ------------------------*FIFA 07 Extra Options Tool*---------------------------
> 
> Dieses kleine Tool ermöglicht Euch folgende Extra-Optionen in FIFA 07:
> 
> ...





> -------------------------*File Master 07 Rel 2.0*----------------------------------
> 
> Viele der FIFA 07-Dateien liegen im big-Format (z.B. zdataxx.big). File Master 2.0 ermöglicht Euch diese Dateien zu öffnen und darin befindliche Inhalte zu exportieren und auch wieder zu importieren (nachdem ihr sie editiert habt). Eine Regeneration der fat und bh Dateien ist ebenfalls enthalten.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.mysweetpatch.com/boutique/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=626.





> ---------------------------*FIFA DB Master 2.3*-----------------------------------
> 
> Die neueste Version des DB Editors für FIFA 07 ist da. Der Datenbank-Editor von _Rinaldo _ ist inzwischen voll kompatibel zu FIFA 07. Damit könnt ihr allerlei Daten in FIFA 07, u.a. Spieler- und Vereinsdetails, ändern.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.mysweetpatch.com/boutique/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=623


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2006)

> --------------------------------*Popups Manager*-----------------------------------
> 
> Enthält 3 neue Popups für FIFA07: Bundesliga, EPL und Champions League.
> 
> DOWNLOAD 07 Popups Manager





> ---------------------------------*Menu Working*--------------------------------------
> 
> Einfaches Importieren von Logos, Menü Trikos & Faces und Manager Faces.
> 
> DOWNLOAD 07 Menu Working]





> ---------------------------------*Match Explorer*-------------------------------------
> 
> Über 30 zusätzliche Optionen für FIFA07.
> Anscheinend gibt es aber bei diesem Tool einige Probleme mit der Windowed-Funktion. Weitere Informationen hier.
> ...





> ---------------------------------*Turf Importer v1.0*---------------------------------
> 
> Mit diesem Tool könnt ihr neue Rasentexturen (bis zu 256x256 Pixel Qualität!!) in Euer FIFA 07 einfügen
> 
> DOWNLOAD Turf Importer v1.0





> --------------------------------*EA Traxx Converter*---------------------------------
> 
> Ihr wollt die Menülieder aus FIFA 07 auch außerhalb von FIFA anhören? Damit ist nun abhilfe geholfen: Bei GFO 2007 könnt ihr euch nun den sogenannten EA Traxx Converter herunterladen.
> 
> ...





> --------------------------------*Tornetze Patch*----------------------------------------
> 
> Durch diesen Patch sehen die Tornetze in FIFA 07 während des Spiels auch bei größerer Kameraentfernung gut aus.Es werden die Standard Tornetze ersetzt,die bei größerer Kameraentfernung flimmerig wirkten.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.gfo2007.de/index.php?nav=downloads/details&infoID=59





> --------------------------------*FIFA Data 2007*---------------------------------------
> 
> Das Datenbank Tool von _Ludo_, FIFA Data 2007 wurde released.
> Mit ihm kann man alles mögliche bei den Vereinen editieren.
> ...





> -------------------------------*Spanischer Kommentar*----------------------------
> 
> Sind Euch die deutschen Kommentatoren zu langweilig? Ständig die gleiche Leier und -für Euren Geschmack- viel zu wenig Emotion?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2006)

> -------------------------*World Roster Update 2007 v1.0*--------------------------
> 
> Dieser Patch bietet mehr korrekte Nationalteams & Clubteam-Daten für EA Sports' FIFA 07 sowie grafische Ergänzungen. Dieser Patch beinhaltet viele Features für euch:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lenz1991 (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe ein Problem ich habe mir den Rasenpatch und den Torpatch runtergeladen und jetzt stürtzt mein spiel immer nach 10 minuten ab


----------



## ananas45 (22. Oktober 2006)

wow   danke schattenman


labern diese spanische kommentatoren die ganze zeit nur auf spanisch?


----------



## ananas45 (22. Oktober 2006)

find ich ebenfalls empfehlenswert



> *Erweiterter Deutscher Kommentar*
> Dieser besteht aus den Kommentaren aus FIFA 07, FIFA WM 2006, FIFA 06, UEFA CL 05/06 und FIFA 2005. Genau in dieser Reihenfolge ist auch die Kommentarpriorität erstellt. Das heißt: Kommentare aus ältern Spielen ersetzen nicht die Kommentare von FIFA 07. Es wird lediglich hinzugefügt was in FIFA 07 nicht vorhanden ist.
> 
> Durch diesen Patch wird der Wortschatz des deutschen FIFA 07-Kommentars fast verdreifacht! Wenn ihr mehr Kommentar-Sprüche hören wollt, und dadurch die Reportage etwas belebter erleben möchtet, dann laded euch diesen zwar 601 MB grossen, aber empfehlenswerten Download herunter!
> ...


----------



## l0st13 (4. November 2006)

Sehr zu empfehlen ist auch der "realistische Ticketpreis Patch"

KitRaptor ist sowieso super


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2007)

> -----------------------*Fangesänge Patch Bundesliga v 2.0*----------------------
> 
> Der Patch beinhaltet neue Fangesänge und Sounds für alle Teams aus der 1. deutschen Bundesliga sowie von 7 Teams aus der 2. Bundesliga (Freiburg, K´lautern, 1860 München, Duisburg, Rostock, Köln, Karlsruhe).
> 
> ...


----------



## ananas45 (24. Januar 2007)

Gibts eigentlich Patches, die aktuelle Transfers, Spielerwertungen etc. enthalten?


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2007)

ananas45 am 24.01.2007 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich Patches, die aktuelle Transfers, Spielerwertungen etc. enthalten?



Da hab ich das hier gefunden, weiß allerdings nicht genau, wie aktuell das ist:



> -------------------*Kahn-Titan Roster v1.1*------------------------------------------
> 
> 1. & 2. Bundesliga Spieler wurden bearbeitet nach:
> 
> ...


----------



## ananas45 (24. Januar 2007)

Shadow_Man am 24.01.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich das hier gefunden, weiß allerdings nicht genau, wie aktuell das ist:



der ist von 12.12.06. danke


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2007)

> -------------------------*FIFA 4 Fans Patch v0.1*---------------------------------------
> 
> Diese erste Version dieses Patches beinhaltet folgende Features:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2007)

> -------------------------*1. Bundesliga Faces Patch*----------------------
> 
> Insgesamt sind 80 hochqualitative Faces enhalten. Hier ist die Liste aller Faces:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2007)

> ----------------------------*Creation Center 07*---------------------------------------
> 
> Chau Le hat gestern abend den offiziellen FIFA 07 Editor in Zusammenarbeit mit EA SPORTS CANADA veröffentlicht: Der CREATION CENTER 07. Der Editor erlaubt viele Modifikationen des Spiels, darunter das Ändern von Teams, Spielern, Bällen, Banden und mehr. Mit einer modernen und übersichtlichen Oberfläche lässt sich der Editor auch leicht bedienen.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.gfo2007.de/index.php?nav=downloads/details&infoID=213


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2007)

> --------------*Offizielles EA Winter Transfer Squad Update*---------------------
> 
> EA Sports veröffentlichte das offizielle Winter Transfer Squad Update, das alle Wintertransfers aus der Winterpause enthält und die Teams so auf den neuesten Stand bringt.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.fifa4fans.de/downloads/onelink.php?showid=516





> ------------------*FIFA 4 Fans Patch v0.2 (AddOn)*-----------------------------
> 
> Der FIFA 4 Fans Patch v0.2 konzentriert sich voll auf die östereichische T-Mobile Bundesliga sowie der östereichischen Red Zac Erste Liga und beinhaltet folgendes:
> 
> ...


----------



## ananas45 (19. Februar 2007)

Shadow_Man am 01.02.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> > -------------------------*1. Bundesliga Faces Patch*----------------------
> >
> > Insgesamt sind 80 hochqualitative Faces enhalten. Hier ist die Liste aller Faces:
> >
> > ...




wo ist Lincoln? der hats wohl am meisten nötig


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2007)

ananas45 am 19.02.2007 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist Lincoln? der hats wohl am meisten nötig



Hmm ein Lincoln Face konnte ich bisher noch nicht finden


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2007)

> -----------------------*FIFA 4 Fans Patch v0.3 (AddOn)*-----------------------------
> 
> Dieses 'Deutschland-AddOn' beinhaltet folgende Features:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2007)

> -------------------------*FanCrowd Patch v2.0*-------------------------------------
> 
> Euch wirken die Zuschauer in FIFA 07 zu langweilig? Langweiliger als in älteren FIFA-Teilen? Hier gibts brandneue Zuschauertexturen für Euer FIFA 07. Dieser Crowd-Patch baut auf den Zuschauertexturen von FIFA 2003 auf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2007)

> -------------------------------*FIFA 4 Fans Patch v0.5 (full)*------------------------
> 
> #  Aktueller Datensatz
> --- F.A. Premier League
> ...





> ----------------------------*ShoreLooser´s Gameplay FX V4*--------------------
> 
> Das Gameplay wurde im Gameplay FX V4 von Grund auf verändert, wodurch es sowohl realitischer als auch abwechslungsreicher geworden ist. Hier sind alle Features im Detail:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2007)

> ---------------------*Next Generation Graphics Patch*----------------------------
> 
> _Junjoong_ und _FP23_ haben einen Next Generation Graphics Patch für FIFA07 erstellt.
> 
> ...


----------

